# Will a 12W charger shorten the battery lifespan?



## AM_SOS (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi all,

I’ve just got a new iPhone 7 and while I am loving the transfer from Android, the battery backup and charging time are irksome.

I looked around some and realised that 12W chargers work much better than the 5W one supplied with the phone.

So I was planning to get the Anker 12W charger -

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072K6BLJJ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

instead of the more expensive but not necessarily better quality iPad one.

However, I wonder if there may not be a method in the madness in the decision to supply a 5W charger? Does this not ensure a much longer lifespan of the battery, especially since a lot of users keep their iPhones for more than 3 years. Or are there other reasons such as cost for this decision?

So I am wondering if I may end up negatively effecting the lifespan of the phone’s battery by shifting to a 12W charger?

Thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

iPhone's come with a 1 amp charger, so using a charger like the one you listed where it's going to output 2.4 amps, over time it will harm the batter. It would be over time.


The charger you listed is also a smart charger, so, it will only output what the iPhone will accept. It would be the same of what you have now.


I would recommend sticking with the original Apple charger.


----------



## AM_SOS (Jul 8, 2010)

If it will only output what the iPhone will accept then will there be much more current than the 1 A provided by the standard charger?
I know higher current charging is not a good thing from the point of prolonging the lifespan but would you know how much current the Anker will actually provide?
I was also told to try and keep the charge between 50% to 75 or 80%. Apparently, fast charging works most effectively and therefore most "damages" the battery when charging from 0% or "from the bottom".
So maybe if I use the Anker charger within the 50-80% range it's effect will similar to the standard charger? What do you think?
Thanks


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*From my experience with extensive client feedback, the fast charging will eventually damage the battery. It will be more drastic the deeper the discharge below about 40%. Stay with the original charger if you value longevity. Go for the fast charge if your time is more valuable...

YMMV 

*


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

AM_SOS said:


> If it will only output what the iPhone will accept then will there be much more current than the 1 A provided by the standard charger?
> I know higher current charging is not a good thing from the point of prolonging the lifespan but would you know how much current the Anker will actually provide?
> I was also told to try and keep the charge between 50% to 75 or 80%. Apparently, fast charging works most effectively and therefore most "damages" the battery when charging from 0% or "from the bottom".
> So maybe if I use the Anker charger within the 50-80% range it's effect will similar to the standard charger? What do you think?
> Thanks



I'm not a fan of fast charging. It harms the battery over time and only used for those who live away from the charger. If you charge your phone every night, it should be fine.


The Anker is going to only output what the iPhone will draw, it won't force the electrons into the battery unless requested.


A smartphone charges much faster until it hits around 80 percent. After it hits 80 percent, the electrons have a tougher time to fill in the battery. It's like blowing up a balloon. Once the balloon begins to fill up with air, it gets harder to fill it.


----------

